# Kbps or KB/s???



## moozer

Could someone clarify what is the difference between Kbps and KB/s?

Is kbps Kilobits per second, while KB/s is Kilobytes per second?

If so, if I am downloading at, say, 95kbps is this the same as 9.5KB/s?


----------



## kilowatt1

Here you go.


----------



## js73

kilowatt1, I like your computer specifications!


----------



## hewee

Look here too.

http://www.edoceo.com/utilis/bandwidth-calculator.php


----------

